# correndo atrás do prejuízo



## altita

sei mais ou menos o qué que significa a frase: _*correndo atrás do prejuízo*_ mas não totalmente. será que alguém pode me explicar? obrigada!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá!

No Brasil dizemos "correr atrás do prejuízo" para falar de uma situação em que se tem de fazer um esforço extra   para se sanar alguma desvantagem, algum imprevisto.

"Ganhei alguns quilos durante as férias e agora,_ estou correrendo atrás do prejuízo_:estou de dieta e vou e volto à pé do trabalho."

"Não terminei o trabalho à tempo. Hoje vou ter de correr atrás do prejuízo e varar a noite escrevendo."


----------



## MOC

Para Portugal vale também a resposta de Dona Chicória.


----------



## altita

muito obrigada, gente!


----------



## Isamgallardo

Alguém sabe qual é o equivalente desta expressão em espanhol?????

Obrigada a todos!


----------



## Shirani

Eu tambén estava precisando da equivalencia em español.
Aguardo a resposta, muito obrigada.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Correndo atrás do prejuízo* no espanhol sería, *pagándolo*; *sufriendo las consecuencias; pringando* (coloquial); *no me queda otra que*_. _E haverá outros foreiros que te poidan dar mais equivalências.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> *Correndo atrás do prejuízo* no espanhol sería, *pagándolo*; *sufriendo las consecuencias; pringando* (coloquial); *no me queda otra que*_. _E haverá outros foreiros que te poidan dar mais equivalências.


E não se esqueçam que no linguajar cotidiano podemos falar em "*correr atrás do preju*".


----------



## vf2000

Eu traduziria como "compensar" ou equivalente.


----------



## Jaén

En ciertos contextos, menos iformales, creo que podría traducirse como "recuperando el tiempo perdido".


----------



## zema

A veces usamos informalmente también _"(tratar de) ponerse al día"_ -con un sentido que es una extensión del significado común de esta expresión- cuando nos referimos a tratar de compensar o subsanar algún error o exceso.
_Engordé diez quilos durante las vacaciones y ahora estoy tratando de ponerme al día (con el cuerpo/con el peso): dieta estricta y voy al trabajo caminando._


----------



## Pangaré

"Correr atrás do prejuízo" também é: cometi um erro desnecessário e agora tenho que perder tempo e resolver depressa.


----------



## pfaa09

Pangaré said:


> "Correr atrás do prejuízo" também é: cometi um erro desnecessário e agora tenho que perder tempo e resolver depressa.


Em Portugal, cometer um erro, desnecessário ou não, e depois querer emendá-lo, corrigir a situação, podemos dizer que queremos *compensar* alguém ou a nós próprios por esse mesmo erro, corrigindo e até melhorando a situação anterior, ou seja, para ser uma verdadeira compensação, se tornar a situação melhor do que estava antes do erro, aí sim, a compensação seria melhor.

O melhor exemplo que conheço para definir a expressão trazida por altita, "correr atrás do prejuízo"
vem do futebol, de um equipa que está a perder e tem de "correr atrás do prejuízo", ou seja, a desvantagem em golos é o prejuízo. A equipa terá de correr (literalmente) para empatar, pelo menos, para deixar de ter prejuízo.
Depois disso, se marcar mais um golo passa a ter lucro, isto tem um pouco de economia, também
Correr atrás do prejuízo, é seguir um objectivo, _correr atrás_ desse objectivo de forma a sairmos desse prejuízo, ficar pelo menos como estávamos antes do prejuízo.
O "correr atrás" pode ter confundido a autora do post devido à diferença de línguas.
Isto não significa que alguém tem de ficar atrás a correr (posição) significa correr para alcançar algo (o prejuízo).
*Correr atrás de alguém* para nós, falantes da língua portuguesa, pode significar duas coisas.
1- que eu vou atrás de alguém sem objectivo de o alcançar.
2- que eu vou atrás de alguém para o apanhar.

Espero ter sido útil


----------

